# Recherche DEV pour App iPhone



## AppiPhone55 (19 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas si je suis dans le bon forum... Je ne sais pas si ma question est pertinente... 

Mais je sais 2 choses :
1- Je veux développer une App iPhone
2 - Je ne sais absolument pas développer quoi que ce soit !

   L'application est relativement simple... Sans en dévoiler pour l'instant le but, il s'agit de pouvoir préparer de façon simple et intuitive pour l'utilisateur, l'envoi d'un SMS + (vers un numéro inconnu paramétré par l'App et non par l'utilisateur) qui doit contenir des informations structurées d'une certaine manière (relativement simple pour le dév et toujours identique).

  En + clair peut-être :
  - J'ouvre l'application
  - Je dois pouvoir sélectionner des contacts présents dans mon carnet (1 ou plusieurs)
  - Je dois pouvoir saisir un texte (avec un contrôle du nombre de mots et l'exclusion de certains caractères)
  - Je valide et l'App met en forme mes infos dans un SMS que je peux alors envoyer depuis mon iPhone en validant l'envoi.

  L'App permettra d'avoir un historique de mes précédents envois me permettant ainsi de sélectionner de nouveau mes précédents contacts ou mes précédents textes.

  Je ne suis pas "spécialiste" du dév mais je pense que l'App est réellement simple. Il ne devrait d'ailleurs pas y avoir plus de 2 ou 3 écrans et pas plus de 2 ou 3 zones à renseigner.

  Par ailleurs, je dois pouvoir administrer 1 ou 2 paramètres variables par le biais des mise à jour.

  Je suis prêt à financer le DEV sous une forme ou sous une autre en fonction des possibilités de ceux qui voudront bien me répondre (CDD - Chq ES - Intérim).

C'est très URGENT !


----------



## Larme (19 Mars 2012)

Y'a une section _P'tites annonces_...


----------

